# Oak and Cherry: Bad idea???



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok, here is the issue: I am getting ready to start for me, a new and quite large project. I have always wanted to build a bed room set including king size bed, blanket chest/foot Locker and a dresser. My question is has anyone done any builds utilizing oak and cherry in combination? I was thinking about using white oak plywood panels natural to gold tinting with American Cherry framing. Thus the rails and exposed framing would be cherry and the panels and drawer fronts wound be oak. I'm thinking as the cherry ages and darkens it would be more appealing to me but I don't want to build it if it is going to look "guady". Any pictures of items out there like this or advise would be GREATLY appreciated! Thanks. Gene


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Never seen it done maybe there's a reason. they don't react at the same rate. One is open grain the other is closed.

Can't make any money in wood


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

This a great question.

I've read many articles regarding mixing species. 

My FIL and BIL supply me with large quantities of wood. For that, I am making them an new trestle table.

We went through the wood stacks, to find not enough cherry for the entire project. So, I'm going with a cherry top, and red oak trestle.

...GEAUX KNICKS...


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Kinda thought some one would have built something with the two, might have to try a small box or picture frame to see how they look together. Thanks Brink and Thayer for the comments. Any others folks? Gene


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

These are pics pulled from the 'net to see how the woods work.

The table being sanded looks like maple and cherry, shows the contrast between the two.

The other table is cherry, oak and marble.

I didn't find a lot of cherry/oak combined. This will make your project truly unique.

...GEAUX KNICKS...


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

If you are joining hard-wood to ply, we all do this all the time.

I use different woods on the same project often, remember movement is across the grain, you don't have to be concerned about the rest.

Cherry and White Oak will look good, most doing this use white Maple instead.


----------



## FiremanJim (Dec 5, 2009)

Here's a blanket chest I made 2 years ago. Oak frame and cherry panels. Still looks pretty good - just be sure to eave eough room for the cherry panels to move in the frame.


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

I built the top of my entertainment center out of Red Oak,White Oak, Cherry, and Mahogany. It still looks fine after a year.


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks folks! I'll post pics as I progress. Gene


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

And a cutting board I made or red oak and cherry.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh my!

Can't make any money in wood


----------



## wood player (Jan 21, 2011)

Afew years ago one of my cousins built all the cabinets in a pharmacy remodel for another cousin they were all raised panel construction with white ash rails and cherry raised panels.It was really unique. not somthing common or even preferable in some applications, but it did look good


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I built a set of end tables, a coffee table, and a glove table from Thos. Moser's Shop Made Drawings. Using black walnut for the tops and cherry for the legs and skirts. Only time I have needed to mix wood on the same piece. It was kind of a trend to paint legs and leave the tops natural. I just thought I could accomplish the same look without the paint or stain.

Can't make any money in wood


----------



## Thadius856 (Nov 21, 2011)

Working on a library unit right now, oak carcass with cherry face frame and cabs.

Did a few mockups. I like the contrast, so it's not a problem for me at all.


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

I made a rocking motorcycle for my oldest son a couple of years back and I wanted to use oak for the body (looks great, but HEAVY!) but I wanted to have the the parts that resembled a headlight, engine, and tailpipes really stand apart, so I used some cherry. It made a really drastic contrast that (in my opinion, anyway) looks pretty nice. I also stained the oak with a light color, and used a dark reddish stain to bring out the cherry. If you're going for contrast, this combination will do exactly that. Disclaimer: please bear in mind that this advice is coming from someone who is been slowly getting into woodworking over the last 4-5 years and is pretty much self-taught through trial and error.


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks guys for the info, any pictures would be greatly appreciated. I have a couple more small projects and am then going to start probably with the head and foot boards first. Gene


----------



## FiremanJim (Dec 5, 2009)

The only thing to remember is that cherry will darken with time. If you plan for that, you should be OK. Also, cherry is more stable than oak, so you need to allow for wood movement


----------

